# Castel Benito, the first military school of parachuting



## mike_cos (Jul 13, 2011)

I've found some pics about Castel Benito, the first military school of parachuting... (it was italian, of course). Castel Benito was an italian city in Libya, today Ben Ghashir.
The Parachute Battalion "Fanti dell'Aria" was the first military unit of paratroopers of the Army created at the initiative of Air Marshal Italo Balbo and Governor of Libya at the military airport of Castel Benito in 1938. This department is considered the forerunner of the paratroopers brigade "Folgore".
By circular of the High Command of Tripoli on 12 February 1938, it was decided to select the recruiting among Libyan Ascari, while the training officers were appointed commanders of the Army divisions that had made ​​colonial express request. It was also recalled from Italy in 1926 the inventor of the parachute Salvator Lieutenant Colonel Prospero Frere, the officers responsible for training instructors, including more of the same genius Geoffrey Tonini, commander-designate of the new department.
Given the scarcity of resources and equipment, it was necessary to draw on stocks of squadrons for the parachute, while some aircraft were diverted to civil aviation.
The battalion was organized into a platoon command (Lieutenant John Messina), acting as adjutant, a medical section (Lieutenant Duke), a section Accounting (Ferra Marshal Victor), a folded section (Judges and airman chose Corporal Terruso). The platoon consists of NCOs and graduated Libyans was commanded by sub lieutenant Guido Conti, followed by four companies of students paratroopers (respectively, 1 ª, Captain Dominic Giovannini, 2 nd, Captain Richard Ricci, 3 rd, Captain Hermes Dondini, 4 th,Captain Domenico Della Pietra) .

AIRBORNE!







An S 74





54 Squadriglia


----------



## AWP (Jul 13, 2011)

If you were jumping out of a plane back then, you pretty much had balls that clanked. And were heavy.


----------



## mike_cos (Jul 13, 2011)

Freefalling said:


> If you were jumping out of a plane back then, you pretty much had balls that clanked. And were heavy.


----------



## mike_cos (Nov 21, 2011)

Castel Benito, 1938   600° Squadriglia Trasporti.... Stand in the door!! (LOL  my last creation...)


----------



## Marauder06 (Nov 21, 2011)

Feet and knees together...


----------



## mike_cos (Nov 21, 2011)

Marauder06 said:


> Feet and knees together...


First jumps were differents....lol


----------

